# Any luck???



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The ponds on Perdido Bay Golf Club are low and full of pond scum, water is warmer than hell's waiting room.

I can see the bass cruising around, they'll jump out of the water occasionally at egg laying Dragonflies... My dragonfly lures have a treble hook so it's hard to use with all the floating pond scum.

Any suggestions on stagnant hot pond fishing with a lot of weeds?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I've always been told to bottom fish when it's as hot as it is. The fish are usually down there for the cooler water and are usually not as agressive when it's so hot so worms are the way to go! I went saturday when it wasblisteringin a private pond where the fish always hit topwater. Needless to say we caught 2 on topwater, but did much better with worms in the deepest part...prob caught a total of 12. Hope this helps!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish a really large curly-tailed worm with NO WEIGHT on a weedless hook, early and late. You can go over and through most of the crap without hanging. Caught some of my biggest this way.

You can fish this same rig at night.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

The water in the small lake I live on is very stratified right now. Warm as bath water the top 3 feet but the deeper you go down the cooler it is. Only fish top water in the early morning or just after a rain storm.


----------

